# Csíkszeredán vagy Csíkszeredában



## Idiomphile

Ti hogy mondanátok? Csíkszeredán vagy Csíkszeredában? Én az előbbit mondanám, a -ban furán hangzik.


----------



## Zsanna

Sokáig (míg nem éltem itthon), én is úgy éreztem, ahogyan te, de a gyakorlat azt mutatja, hogy mégis a ban-os alak a használatos. Valószínűleg az az oka, hogy úgy tekintjük, mint bármilyen más külföldi várost, ahol a ban-, -ben rag használatos. (Pl. Bécsben, Prágában.)
N.B. ebben a témában is felmerült a probléma közvetetten. (A 9. hozzászólásban én is épp ezt a várost hoztam fel.)


----------



## AndrasBP

Egyszer volt egy csíkszeredai kollégám, aki elmagyarázta, hogy náluk otthon a "Csíkszeredában" a használatos, de Magyarországon a legtöbben a "Csíkszeredán" alakot érzik helyesnek (valószínűleg más "-a" végű helységnevek analógiájára, pl. Pápán, Baján, Kalocsán, Békéscsabán, Gyulán). Ebbe ő is beletörődött, és nem javít ki mindenkit, akitől ezt hallja... 



Zsanna said:


> Valószínűleg az az oka, hogy úgy tekintjük, mint bármilyen más külföldi várost, ahol a ban-, -ben rag használatos. (Pl. Bécsben, Prágában.)


Ezzel nem értek egyet. Helyragok szempontjából a magyar nyelvhasználat Trianon-tagadó, tehát nem tekintjük külföldinek az elcsatolt területek magyar nevű városait, lásd pl. Kassán, Zsolnán, Munkácson, Nagyváradon, Aradon, Újvidéken, Szabadkán, Eszéken, Lendván, stb.


----------



## Zsanna

AndrasBP, lehet, hogy a csíkszeredaiaknak van igazából erre magyarázatuk? Lehet, hogy a csíki településeknél általában ezt használják? (Meglepne, ha épp ők lennének "Trianon tagadók".  Valószínűleg azonban Trianonnak ehhez semmi köze.)
Érdekes azért, hogy nem sok olyan magyar városnév van, ahol ez a fajta ragozás használt..., meg az is, hogy a változások előtt valahogy ez sosem tűnt fel. (Igaz, hogy annak már lehet köze a politikához, hiszen szinte sosem lehetett hallani erről a városról a hírekben.)


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> AndrasBP, lehet, hogy a csíkszeredaiaknak van igazából erre magyarázatuk? Lehet, hogy a csíki településeknél általában ezt használják?


Megnéztem néhány csíki településnevet a helyragok szempontjából, és nem tűnik úgy, hogy az átlagosnál gyakoribb lenne a "-ban/-ben" használata:
Gyergyószentmiklós*on*, Gyergyótölgyes*en*, Csíkszenttamás*on*, Csíkjenőfalvá*n*, viszont Ditró*ban*.



Zsanna said:


> Érdekes azért, hogy nem sok olyan magyar városnév van, ahol ez a fajta ragozás használt


Nem egy kőbe vésett szabály, de a "-ban/-ben" végződés főleg az *-r, -m, -n* és *-ny* végű helységneveknél fordul elő:
_Ege*r*ben, Győ*r*ben, Veszpré*m*ben, Komáro*m*ban, Esztergo*m*ban, Hatva*n*ban, Sopro*n*ban, Debrece*n*ben, Jászberé*ny*ben, Tiha*ny*ban, Harká*ny*ban_



Zsanna said:


> hogy a változások előtt valahogy ez sosem tűnt fel.


A rendszerváltásra gondolsz?


----------



## Zsanna

A rendszerváltásra gondolsz? 
Igen, arra. (A "változások" nekem a külföldön élés következményeként maradt meg. Ld. pl. "changes"/"changements"...)


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> Ezzel nem értek egyet. Helyragok szempontjából a magyar nyelvhasználat Trianon-tagadó, tehát nem tekintjük külföldinek az elcsatolt területek magyar nevű városait, lásd pl. Kassán, Zsolnán, Munkácson, Nagyváradon, Aradon, Újvidéken, Szabadkán, Eszéken, Lendván, stb.


Egyetértek. Sőt, Trianon ide vagy oda, egyszerűen a megszokott nyelvhasználat nem változik meg egyik percről a másikra csak azért, mert hirtelen megváltoztak a határok vagy a polikai helyzet. Nem beszélve arról, hogy sokan nem is tudják, hogy az említett települések valójában hol is vannak ..... Plusz, ha nem tévedek, soha se volt használatos pl. *_Pozsonyon_, hanem mindig úgy mondták, hogy _Pozsonyban_, tehát akkor is, amikor Pozsony még  Magyarországhoz tartozott.  





AndrasBP said:


> Egyszer volt egy csíkszeredai kollégám, aki elmagyarázta, hogy náluk otthon a "Csíkszeredában" a használatos, de Magyarországon a legtöbben a "Csíkszeredán" alakot érzik helyesnek ....


Én ezt azzal hoznám összefüggésbe, hogy a "szereda" szó eredeti jelentáse "szerda".  Tehát,  a helyiek "Csíkszereda" esetében a -*ban *ragot használják hagyományosan helyragként, mivel a "... szeredá*n*" alak inkább a _szerdai _napra utalna, vagy utalt a múltban.  Lásd például _Nagyszombato*n* _(=húsvét szombatján) és _Nagyszombat*ban* _(=a _Nagyszombat _nevű városban).

(Ez csak  egy elmélet a részemről, nem állítom, hogy ez az egyetlen lehetséges magyarázat .....)


----------



## Idiomphile

Köszönöm a hozzászólásokat. AndrasBP alapján nyelvjárási különbség lehet. Az ottaniak a -ban ragot használják, de a magyarországi köznyelvben (az én nyelvérzékem szerint is) -án.


----------

